# Xm 20k not blue?



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Yesterday i bought 3 new xm 20k halide bulbs, 250 watt DE. I used to use 14k phoenix bulbs. I bought these xm 20k bulbs because i wanted more blue. Unfortunately they are not. Its more of a white with blue tint. I use vertex electronic ballasts. Could that be the reason?


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

When you bought these bulbs did you ask anyone about the spectrum of the bulb. I could be wrong but I think with MH bulbs the higher the kelvin the whiter it gets. I do not think the ballast is the problem.

Read the information here.

20000K Metal Halide Bulb - XM, Double-Ended


----------

